

Show HN: How many times a link has been shared? - janus926
http://www.linkb.info

======
ozh
That's unusable. \- First, it requires that I create an account. F* that.
Hopefully mailinator isn't blacklisted. \- Then I tried adding a URL,
"<http://yourls.org>. Nothing happened. After a couple random clicks, I
figured that it add been added to the "All time" tab. \- And now, if I want to
check the stats for this link again, how am I supposed to do it if the link
disappears from All Time top 10?

